# BOUGHT - WTB NEMA 14-50 Gen 2 connector



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

Please price it with shipping included to zip code 44147.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

francoisp said:


> Please price it with shipping included to zip code 44147.


You can get it directly from Tesla for $45 I believe (shop.tesla.com)


----------

